# Madison, WI New Haunt! Wisconsin Scaryland... 2014



## Halloween FX Props (Jul 14, 2013)

Here are some pictures of our new haunt. We have been working on it for 9 months already. It will be over the top! Please stop out and visit us if you get the chance.

Picture an old filling station attached to an abandoned meat processing plant and amputee hospital...

http://www.wisconsinscaryland.com


----------



## Halloween FX Props (Jul 14, 2013)

*Abandoned hospital beds....*


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

interesting theme - where'd you find the slaughter house pics?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That should be totally creepy!


----------



## Halloween FX Props (Jul 14, 2013)

BEFORE










AFTER


----------



## therealjb (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow. That looks awesome!


----------

